# Norfolk Broads Village derelict



## lord-paul (Feb 23, 2012)

The heart of the Norfolk Broads - Hoveton aka Wroxham has a number of derelict buildings.
I have asked about these to the local MP Norman Lamb - but as I live out side of the area he is refusing to discuss this with me.
He has stated that he will be talking to ONE of the owners ( at least 3 buildings need attention ) at the end of this month.
You can see the state of these buildings that are right in the middle of the Village and main centre of the Norfolk Broads.
If any of your readers live in the Wroxham / Hoveton area then I would urge them to put pressure on MP Lamb ASAP.
This is what I am http://norfolk.iwitness24.co.uk/en/photos/news/2012-01-23/1381/norfolk-broads-gem-or-dustbin.html talking about. !


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 23, 2012)

Personally, I'm a little dubious about allowing a member who has no other reason for joining the forum other than to push a campaign no matter how worthy that campaign might be, to post at all.

Having said that, for the moment I'll move this out of Location Reports and dump it somewhere more suitable for now. Don't be surprised if somebody else deletes it later though.


----------



## maximus (Feb 23, 2012)

when my family used come down to Norfolk to go on the norfolk broads and hire a cruiser for a couple of weeks,we used to see a lot of riverside houses that had been abandoned because they where listing badly,inadequate foundations,I'm going back 30 years now so they have probably all been demolished by now....sorry I ramble on a bit and this has sod all to do really with the main post,but thought if the local Norfolk explorers were thinking of having a nosey at these buildings ^^^ they could maybe hire a boat from Wroxham and have a look along the river going towards Horning, thats where they were


----------



## Mimble (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it just me who thinks it's mighty odd that he's campaigning on a Site That Advocates Dereliction, to have derelict stuff sorted out?!

Personally I've been in all of them and find them most appealing.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2012)

That's a brilliant statement Mimble... love it and welcome back !!


----------



## krela (Feb 23, 2012)

Mimble said:


> Is it just me who thinks it's mighty odd that he's campaigning on a Site That Advocates Dereliction, to have derelict stuff sorted out?!
> 
> Personally I've been in all of them and find them most appealing.



This site doesn't advocate dereliction, it's documents it... there is a difference!

Welcome back


----------



## smiler (Feb 23, 2012)

An interesting post and for what its worth I feel our Grumpy Auld Mod acted correctly, despite his reservations he allowed us to view and make our own judgements on this post.

I personally think Lord Paul feels very strongly about this place and is exploring any and every avenue to protect and possibly restore it, I wish him well.


----------



## HypoBoy (Feb 23, 2012)

Having grown up in the village, Wroxham has been exploited to within an inch of its life for every last tourist pound anyway, sanitising the heart and soul out of the place in the process. What was once a picturesque Broadland village has been visibly transformed into a sea of tacky faux historic buildings, designed to pack in ever increasing amounts of tourists, all wandering around inanely eating chips and ice cream and moaning about issues like Station Road. I hate going back there now, as every time I do, another cherished aspect of it has disappeared and been replaced with something modern, tacky and pointless. 

The Broads Hotel and Kings Head always struggled to make cash, so unsurprisingly seem to have folded the minute the smoking ban took effect as with endless other pubs up and down the country. Station Road appears to be deliberately left to become a worsening eyesore, purely so the council eventually cave in to plans for a wide scale redevelopment, most likely either a further extension to Roys or yet more retro clad boxes.


----------

